# Grit



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

When is the right time for my chicks and ducklings to have grit. And what type Should they have. And do the ducks even need it?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I give mine our sandy soil from outside. I give it starting the day before I plan to give them treats. You can give grit as soon as day 1 in the brooder, but if your only giving comercial feed then they dont need it until they are fed something else. If you dont have a good amount of sand in your soil some you can buy grit at places like tractor supply. I personally prefer ground dirt since that is what they will be moving to from the brooder and it will get them use to whatever is in the soil.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

TSC sells Chick Grit. It's just smaller in size. The bag suggests at 2 weeks old, and when food/treats (other than starter feed) is introduced. I'm not familiar with ducklings.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

In 5 or 7 years.....I have NEVER provided any "GRIT". My chickens spend their days outside in a fenced area with *BARE GROUND.
*They can get their "grit" from the soil. ( _Although I HAVE _dumped "excess sand" left over from building projects into their fenced area.)
IF your ground HAS rocks/pebbles, etc. -----I don't think that you need to bother with "grit". They'll find their own...it seems.

just MY opinion.
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all!! I plan on using "natural" grit. I think the chick starter is cutting it right now.


----------

